# Best cone alternative for poodle licking butt



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

So I need your advice. 
I think I've created a monster.

My Vogue has been licking her butt, not consistently. And over the last 6 months I've gone through the check list: 
Anal glands
Changing proteins in her raw fed diet
Adding fiber
Adding supplement for pain/ inflammation
Making sure she goes poop regular
Getting enough exercise/ mental work

And so I think it's separation anxiety! 
We just went to off leash park for big walk and fetch, she potty, and on way home we stopped at grocery store for 10 min. She sat in truck with my other poodle ( who is not anxious) and I wouldn't describe her as anxious either... 
When I came out she was licking her hip/ bum area raw again. 
I've been coning her when I leave her alone. 

Her normal day is both poodle sleep in our room, crate or on floor or invited on bed..
Walk or bike to my grooming salon only minutes away. Sleeps on her couch bed by my front desk most of day, interacts with some dogs and people, goes out back area to potty and play couple times during day. We sneak out for walk sometimes. Then go home, they get agility or in yard with me or in house. 
But basically with me a lot. She does keep an eye on me. 

So while I work on slowly cutting the umbilical cord, I need an alternative to a cone. I would like to be able to leave her at home, or away from me without worry, and have her more comfy. and ideally so that she can go through dog door it I need to leave them at home for a bit..

I have tried her period panties and she licked the base of tail still. So then I used shorts and tucked her tail inside.. and pinned them...

Any suggestion? 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka's been doing a lot of chewing of himself lately.

A little blast of Topagen on the area seems to help.

I like donuts, but Poodles are so long-necked they need two or three of them. They can easily reach around one.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

She may have had flea bites, started biting at them, and just created a circular problem. I would first try lavender essential oil. One drop of lavender to a cup of water (try a mason jar with lid and shake) and pour over the area. In and of itself lavender is very soothing mentally. It is also anti-bacterial and all kinds of good stuff.

In addition, I might use Thompson's buffered vitamin C crystals. Say, 1/2 teaspoon in her food. C reduces inflammation and fights infection.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A female doggy diaper might do the job. Beckie tolerates them very well, I even think she enjoys wearing them at night, she reminds me to put it on if I forget...

It’s a lot better than a cone, which makes dogs miserable.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy wore a Kong Cloud donut when she was spayed and later when she had a dog bite on her side. She could reach feet, tummy and tip of tail, but could not reach her side or her bum.

She panted and fogged up her cone and would not eat or drink or sleep while in the cone. She seemed to like her built in nap pillow with the cloud and could eat, sleep, drink, and did not pant or get ancious.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How about using a pool noodle? Light weight and not expensive to replace! DIY pic for reference:


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Michigan Gal said:


> She may have had flea bites, started biting at them, and just created a circular problem. I would first try lavender essential oil. One drop of lavender to a cup of water (try a mason jar with lid and shake) and pour over the area. In and of itself lavender is very soothing mentally. It is also anti-bacterial and all kinds of good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, I might use Thompson's buffered vitamin C crystals. Say, 1/2 teaspoon in her food. C reduces inflammation and fights infection.


I should mention I live in blessed prarie Alberta and see maybe 3 fleas a year. Only in Fall. Never ever on my dogs. I use essential oils on my dogs. I use Melanie Newman line which uses only essential oils for fragrance. Plus add if needed for skin issue. My dogs get bathed weekly. Never have had fleas in 20+ years of living here. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> How about using a pool noodle? Light weight and not expensive to replace! DIY pic for reference:


I have over if those blow up ones. She can still reach but I think I will try getting another

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Dechi said:


> A female doggy diaper might do the job. Beckie tolerates them very well, I even think she enjoys wearing them at night, she reminds me to put it on if I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a lot better than a cone, which makes dogs miserable.


I have used her heat panties, she did still lick her tail base. Now that being said that was months ago and I have also dropped beef since then.... Maybe I should try it again. She's used to them and could use her door

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> Tonka's been doing a lot of chewing of himself lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the same size for both donuts? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> Did you get the same size for both donuts?


Errrrrmmm.... I've never actually used them. A t-shirt worked well for Tonka after his surgery. He never bothered with the stitches, simply ignored them. 

I do like the idea of them for a determined chewer tho. For size?? Take Vogue into the shop and try some on.

Hope you find something that works!


----------



## Jpunelli (Jun 28, 2018)

ItzaClip said:


> So I need your advice.
> I think I've created a monster.
> 
> My Vogue has been licking her butt, not consistently. And over the last 6 months I've gone through the check list:
> ...




An old pair of my jammie bottoms with a small cut out for tail worked while Wilson was healing after his neuter operation.







He has since had a haircut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Jpunelli said:


> An old pair of my jammie bottoms with a small cut out for tail worked while Wilson was healing after his neuter operation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Love

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Have you taken your dog to the vet? Has it been tested for such things as parasites?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha ! Laughing at the jammie bottom poodle pic!


----------

